# In a shocking development, Canon adds the EOS R3, RF 16mm f/2.8 & RF 100-400mm f/5.6-8 IS USM to its list of products with a supply issue



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2021)

> Canon has added all of the gear announced this week to its list of products that will likely suffer supply issues to meet demand.
> From Canon
> 
> We have received more orders than expected for each of the following products, and it will take some time before delivery.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 17, 2021)

Que the Northrup breaking news music


----------



## HenryL (Sep 17, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Wow, I didn’t see that coming…


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 17, 2021)

Is this missing the sarcasm tag?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2021)

It will be interesting to see if placing pre-orders in the first half hour did any good.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm more surprised that there have been that many orders for the RF600 f/4 - or did they just not make many in the first case??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2021)

Damn you Canon! I sold all my Sony gear and ordered the R3 and 100-400 expecting them to show up soon. Now what am I supposed to to?!?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'm more surprised that there have been that many orders for the RF600 f/4 - or did they just not make many in the first case??


they probably dont have any. took me a month to get the 100mm after release date even though i pre-ordered.


----------



## landon (Sep 17, 2021)

It's easier to write "All R system" exept R and Rp bodies ;-)


----------



## SteveC (Sep 17, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> Is this missing the sarcasm tag?


He tried putting the sarcasm tag in, but it exploded under the strain of all that sarcasm.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Damn you Canon! I sold all my Sony gear and ordered the R3 and 100-400 expecting them to show up soon. Now what am I supposed to to?!?


Some troll will be along shortly to suggest you move back.


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 17, 2021)

unfocused said:


> It will be interesting to see if placing pre-orders in the first half hour did any good.


I am keenly interested in seeing if placing pre-orders in the first *four* minutes did any good.

It worked out for me with the R5, and this camera will sell a lot less than a cheaper camera, but I also expect in the same vein they're making a lot less of these.

It would be very interesting to know the initial allotment Canon has in the first shipment for each dealer. Are we talking 10, 100, or 1000?


----------



## csibra (Sep 17, 2021)

Surprise! Surprise!


----------



## lnz (Sep 17, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'm more surprised that there have been that many orders for the RF600 f/4 - or did they just not make many in the first case??


B&H told me they didn't receive any RF big white so far ...


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm genuinely surprised that this would be a hot ticket item: 

Strap ER-L1


----------



## rbielefeld (Sep 17, 2021)

It does not surprise me that Canon has announced still more stock shortages. What I don't believe is the part of about Canon receiving more orders than expected. That is a bunch of you know what. Canon should just state the obvious. We needed to announce these new products, but given supply chain issues we will not be able to produce nearly enough units to meet initial demand. We apologize, but these issues are out of our control. Just be honest Canon, we all understand what is happening in the world these days with supply.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I am keenly interested in seeing if placing pre-orders in the first *four* minutes did any good.
> 
> It worked out for me with the R5, and this camera will sell a lot less than a cheaper camera, but I also expect in the same vein they're making a lot less of these.
> 
> It would be very interesting to know the initial allotment Canon has in the first shipment for each dealer. Are we talking 10, 100, or 1000?


I hope you are right. On the pessimistic side though, I think some things have changed since the R5. I believe that most people still had a pre-pandemic mindset when the R5 was released -- which was "wait until it is out for a few months and let others be the beta testers. The price will go down once the initial demand tapers off or rebates will be available if I wait." That was coupled with it a lot of people wanting to see just how well it really performed before ordering.

With the R3 I think there may have been a lot of people like me -- who never pre-order anything and usually don't buy in the first year after release waiting for the price to drop -- who were up at 4:30 waiting to hit the "buy" button. With the experience of the last year behind us, we know that if we want something we have to order as soon as it becomes available. 

I don't think people were in that mindset so much when the R5 was released, with most figuring shortages might last a month or two or might affect toilet paper, or consumer items, but not specialty items like cameras.

On a positive note though, it does seem Canon has a more difficult time delivering lenses than cameras. The R5 is pretty much available everywhere now and the R6 can be found if you look.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 17, 2021)

I pre-ordered the RF 16mm f/2.8 about 2 hours after launch with a branch of Wex in the UK. I asked about existing pre-orders and the store manager told me I was the first to pre-order any of the items announced earlier that day.


----------



## vladk (Sep 17, 2021)

The list is far from complete.
70-200 2.8, 15-35 2.8, 1.4X extender are not in stock in the US for a while, for example.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 17, 2021)

Fro will have a photo news fix just for this. 

I was still probably gonna wait and see what the R1 turns out to be, but I’m more interested in the rumored 5DsR replacement in mirrorless form for what i do. The R3 does make the future of Canon look very bright though. Very tempted to sell my R6 & 5DsR, and a kidney or two and pick one of these up instead, but might not be able to if I want to even.


----------



## risto0 (Sep 17, 2021)

interesting, the RF 85mm f1.2 is not listed yet it is not available in Europe (e.g. Finland, Estonia, Germany)


----------



## john1970 (Sep 17, 2021)

Not surprised with all of the chip shortages.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 17, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> they probably dont have any. took me a month to get the 100mm after release date even though i pre-ordered.


That was fast. My pre-order for the 100, placed the first day, took two months to ship.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2021)

The arguments are raging whether the R3 is superior to the R5. Here is the answer that the unavailability of the R3 proves it is superior:

Proof that the unavailable R3 is far superior to the available R5
*Advantages of the unavailable R3*
Rolling shutter – non-existent
Overheating – No
Battery life – indefinite
Shutter life – infinite
Weatherproof – 100%
Need expensive CFExpress cards – No
Need expensive lenses – No
Sales tax – zero
Price gouging in UK – No
File size – zero
Weight – zero
Size – zero


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The arguments are raging whether the R3 is superior to the R5. Here is the answer that the unavailability of the R3 proves it is superior:
> Proof that the unavailable R3 is far superior to the available R5
> 
> *Advantages of the unavailable R3*
> ...


yes but can you crop it?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> yes but can you crop it?


No need to crop - I missed that plus point.


----------



## WriteLight (Sep 17, 2021)

canonmike said:


> That was fast. My pre-order for the 100, placed the first day, took two months to ship.


Weird...I got mine from the Canon site directly and pre-ordered the day before release. It shipped immediately.


----------



## BBarn (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone sincerely surprised by the announcement hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 17, 2021)

WriteLight said:


> Weird...I got mine from the Canon site directly and pre-ordered the day before release. It shipped immediately.


Congratulations. My order was through B&H, one of many merchants that has to compete with their own supplier for product availability, in this case Canon, who in their infinite wisdom, decides to short change the very vendor trying to merchandise their products, in favor of maximizing profits. I am not picking on you. After waiting for months for B&H to acquire inventory on RF100-500, I watched this lens come and go three different times at Canon's store, all the while being notified by B&H numerous times every other week, they still had none to sell; so receiving CPW notice that Canon Store, once again had in stock, I purchased it directly, which cost me an add'l $216 in sales tax + a shipping fee for the privilege of having it right now. Then, in typical Canon fashion, even though their store shows it in stock, you order it, you're given an order confirmation, you then better say the right prayer that you actually get it due to Canon's very poor inventory control procedures. Even though I did receive the lens five days later, you, unfortunately cannot rely on their order process. I, currently have an EF-RF adapter order placed 3 weeks ago through Canon store, shown at time of order as in "stock", confirmed as in stock but then mysteriously, never shipped. In spite of showing "in stock", it never shipped and appears it's somewhere out there in Canon Limbo Land. When I didn't receive the adapter timely, I checked their site for my order number and saw they subsequently changed my in stock order to backordered. Who knows, if and when I might receive it or whether it might even be sold to someone else in the meantime? I have never had that problem with B&H, Adorama or other authorized vendors, when a product was shown as available. Puts a bad taste in your mouth for ordering direct.


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Damn you Canon! I sold all my Sony gear and ordered the R3 and 100-400 expecting them to show up soon. Now what am I supposed to to?!?


Put your M with adapter behind your 600mm 4L IS II


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2021)

I am really shocked! I cannot believe it. I thought the announced items would be available by ... now


----------



## OneSnark (Sep 18, 2021)

I am a HUGE canon fanboy of 25+ years. Six dSLR bodies. . .a dozen plus lenses. . . . a bunch of flash units. . . . more Canon P&S's than I can count.

But frankly - The "R" series is leaving me cold. 
It's one thing to make my entire EF glass collection obsolete. . . . but even if I *wanted* at this point to spring for $6 to $10K on a "R" kit - - -> I *can't* because the products are not available. 

meh. . .ok. . . . .GAS has been quenched. . . . .

This pandemeic is saving me money left and right. . . I was due for a new car in late 2020. . . put it off to 2021. . . .now I am pretty sure I won't touch 2022's either. This is saving me all kinds of money. . . . which I will use to buy a loaf of bread. . . or maybe a 2x4.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 18, 2021)

Chances are these shortages will go on for a long long time. Covid, chip shortages due to the fire, ever increasing conflict with China (which will likely lead to much bigger issues than camera shortages) and economies around the world that will eventually tank as the entire global economy is a deck of cards at the moment just waiting for a tiny gust of wind to bring it crashing down. I reckon we should consider this the 'new normal'.


----------



## SnowMiku (Sep 18, 2021)

The only thing that surprised me was the lens hood in high demand, I've got about 6 lens hoods from ebay for less then the price of 1 genuine lens hood.


----------



## InchMetric (Sep 18, 2021)

unfocused said:


> It will be interesting to see if placing pre-orders in the first half hour did any good.


It’s never yet failed. Even during this economic crisis.


----------



## sanj (Sep 18, 2021)

How is this shocking or surprising??? This is the situation currently.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 18, 2021)

sanj said:


> How is this shocking or surprising??? This is the situation currently.


It’s not. The headline was a feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 18, 2021)

I thought Canon was developing photo and video equipment, but apparently they're also developing a broad range of supply issues.


----------



## WriteLight (Sep 18, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Congratulations. My order was through B&H, one of many merchants that has to compete with their own supplier for product availability, in this case Canon, who in their infinite wisdom, decides to short change the very vendor trying to merchandise their products, in favor of maximizing profits. I am not picking on you. After waiting for months for B&H to acquire inventory on RF100-500, I watched this lens come and go three different times at Canon's store, all the while being notified by B&H numerous times every other week, they still had none to sell; so receiving CPW notice that Canon Store, once again had in stock, I purchased it directly, which cost me an add'l $216 in sales tax + a shipping fee for the privilege of having it right now. Then, in typical Canon fashion, even though their store shows it in stock, you order it, you're given an order confirmation, you then better say the right prayer that you actually get it due to Canon's very poor inventory control procedures. Even though I did receive the lens five days later, you, unfortunately cannot rely on their order process. I, currently have an EF-RF adapter order placed 3 weeks ago through Canon store, shown at time of order as in "stock", confirmed as in stock but then mysteriously, never shipped. In spite of showing "in stock", it never shipped and appears it's somewhere out there in Canon Limbo Land. When I didn't receive the adapter timely, I checked their site for my order number and saw they subsequently changed my in stock order to backordered. Who knows, if and when I might receive it or whether it might even be sold to someone else in the meantime? I have never had that problem with B&H, Adorama or other authorized vendors, when a product was shown as available. Puts a bad taste in your mouth for ordering direct.


Yeah, totally get it. I was surprised that they had it and even more surprised that it shipped right away.


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 18, 2021)

The chip shortage is not true and they’re simply creating a false demand bubble to justify increasing the prices

/justajokepleasedonttakemeseriously


----------



## MORphoto.net (Sep 18, 2021)

Yeah, no surprise, but its not going to kill me to wait. The R6, R5 and 1DXIII are all so good that it makes the R3 more of a want than an immediate need. Also by the time the R3 is more available, the initial firmware bugs will be sorted out and Adobe will have support for the raw files. Works for me.


----------



## JDavis (Sep 18, 2021)

Shocking? More like exactly as expected lol. Either they are taking a page out of Apple's playbook and trying to create demand for upcoming products by intentionally shorting production, or they have become completely inept as a company. You know who is releasing cameras and lenses without any delays? Sony, Sigma, Tamron....


----------



## JDavis (Sep 18, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I'm genuinely surprised that this would be a hot ticket item:
> 
> Strap ER-L1


Its not. Thats just how inept Canon has become. They can't produce anything these days without months long delays. A STRAP?  Sony needs all the chips they can get for their PS5, sensors, TVs and all the other crap they make and they are still getting cameras and lenses out. Canon has one job....


----------



## JDavis (Sep 18, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> It does not surprise me that Canon has announced still more stock shortages. What I don't believe is the part of about Canon receiving more orders than expected. That is a bunch of you know what. Canon should just state the obvious. We needed to announce these new products, but given supply chain issues we will not be able to produce nearly enough units to meet initial demand. We apologize, but these issues are out of our control. Just be honest Canon, we all understand what is happening in the world these days with supply.


Yet Sony, Nikon, Sigma, Tamron etc...are still churning out cameras and lenses without months long delays....Sony is smart. Im sure the a7IV has been ready to go for quite awhile now, but they are waiting until they have the production needed to even announce it, much less release it. And thats with getting all the chips needed for their PS5, sensors, TVs...Canon has become inept as a company.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2021)

JDavis said:


> Yet Sony, Nikon, Sigma, Tamron etc...are still churning out cameras and lenses without months long delays....Sony is smart. Im sure the a7IV has been ready to go for quite awhile now, but they are waiting until they have the production needed to even announce it, much less release it. And thats with getting all the chips needed for their PS5, sensors, TVs...Canon has become inept as a company.


For an inept company, they are doing pretty well. They shipped more cameras last year than Sony, Nikon, and Fuji combined.


----------



## JDavis (Sep 18, 2021)

Dragon said:


> For an inept company, they are doing pretty well. They shipped more cameras last year than Sony, Nikon, and Fuji combined.


The key word there is "shipped". The same way Samsung likes to claim they sell more phones than Apple which is not true because they quote "shipped" when in reality, a lot of it is just sitting on store shelves.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2021)

JDavis said:


> The key word there is "shipped". The same way Samsung likes to claim they sell more phones than Apple which is not true because they quote "shipped" when in reality, a lot of it is just sitting on store shelves.


If they are sitting on store shelves, why are they listed as backordered? (the whole point of this article). Your arguments make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 18, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> The chip shortage is not true and they’re simply creating a false demand bubble to justify increasing the prices
> 
> /justajokepleasedonttakemeseriously


While I can't speak for the camera industry in particular, the chip shortage on a wider scale is most definitely true. Chip shortage has affected a wide range of products, even appliances. I can assure you the big three auto makers aren't shutting down manufacturing plants (and paying benefits still) during a high demand time...just to increase demand further. Economically it makes no sense. It costs more to shut down than what you are going to gain in price.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 18, 2021)

OneSnark said:


> I am a HUGE canon fanboy of 25+ years. Six dSLR bodies. . .a dozen plus lenses. . . . a bunch of flash units. . . . more Canon P&S's than I can count.
> 
> But frankly - The "R" series is leaving me cold.
> It's one thing to make my entire EF glass collection obsolete. . . . but even if I *wanted* at this point to spring for $6 to $10K on a "R" kit - - -> I *can't* because the products are not available.
> ...


Display driver chip shortage. As with every single electronics manufacturer on the planet. Anything that needs a display driver.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 18, 2021)

JDavis said:


> The key word there is "shipped". The same way Samsung likes to claim they sell more phones than Apple which is not true because they quote "shipped" when in reality, a lot of it is just sitting on store shelves.


Incorrect ts not the same. Canon doesnt have to claim. Items Sold have nothing to do with inventory "shipped". Market share isnt determined by inventory shipped. Webpage and warehouse management dont have anything to do with manufacturer sales. Especially international imports. The vendor purchases and makes a payment on items prior to their arriving at import locations. Those vendor webpage indicators have nothing to do with manufacturer sales.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 18, 2021)

MORphoto.net said:


> Yeah, no surprise, but its not going to kill me to wait. The R6, R5 and 1DXIII are all so good that it makes the R3 more of a want than an immediate need. Also by the time the R3 is more available, the initial firmware bugs will be sorted out and Adobe will have support for the raw files. Works for me.


As to your first statement, yep, patience is in order right now. As to your second statement, definitely true for many of us. And your final statement, concur and would add that while the R3 gets tweaked, we'll be getting that much closer to the R1, hopefully......in the interim, we can read some of the hands on R3 reviews, like Jeff Cable's Olympic experience with same. Here's the link to his blog:








Finally - my real world review of the new Canon R3 camera!


Jeff Cable Photography, Canon R3, mirrorless, Olympics, sports, review, real world




blog.jeffcable.com


----------



## JDavis (Sep 18, 2021)

Dragon said:


> If they are sitting on store shelves, why are they listed as backordered? (the whole point of this article). Your arguments make no sense whatsoever.


Ok, well if your bragging rights are products shipped, you can kiss that goodbye this year since Canon can't seem to ship anything the past 6 months lol


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2021)

JDavis said:


> Ok, well if your bragging rights are products shipped, you can kiss that goodbye this year since Canon can't seem to ship anything the past 6 months lol


Each of your responses gets dumber. Follow this thread back and note that Canon out-shipped Sony, Nikon, and Fuji combined over the last year. They didn't do that by stopping shipments 6 months ago.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 19, 2021)

I read an interesting article about COVID-19 and its impact on the supply chain in many industries. 

Key point -- for the last forty years or so, manufacturing has followed the "just in time" philosophy of keeping minimal inventory of raw materials and components on hand and relied on quick shipments from suppliers. That's now coming back to bite manufacturers in the butt. The article gave several examples where companies cannot get simple things (one example was a tent manufacturer who couldn't get Velcro and thus their entire manufacturing line was disrupted.)

Complicating this is that most manufacturers no longer have warehousing space because they relied on shippers to get their components to them as they were needed. Now, companies are having to not only interrupt their manufacturing lines while they wait for parts, but they don't have any warehouse space to store the parts they can get (and of course they are now ordering more parts than what they need immediately, because they are uncertain if the parts will be available in the future). Warehouse space can't be added overnight and companies are in bidding wars to secure pre-existing space. 

We've read about things like chip shortages, but we never think about all the other components that go into cameras and lenses that can hold things up, something as simple as securing the right screws to assemble a lens, rubber gaskets for weather sealing, Styrofoam pellets needed to make packaging etc. etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I read an interesting article about COVID-19 and its impact on the supply chain in many industries.
> 
> Key point -- for the last forty years or so, manufacturing has followed the "just in time" philosophy of keeping minimal inventory of raw materials and components on hand and relied on quick shipments from suppliers. That's now coming back to bite manufacturers in the butt. The article gave several examples where companies cannot get simple things (one example was a tent manufacturer who couldn't get Velcro and thus their entire manufacturing line was disrupted.)
> 
> ...


Sure, but isn’t it easier to just spout a conspiracy theory about holding back stock to drive up demand and prices than to actually learn about the issues?


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 19, 2021)

JohnC said:


> While I can't speak for the camera industry in particular, the chip shortage on a wider scale is most definitely true. Chip shortage has affected a wide range of products, even appliances. I can assure you the big three auto makers aren't shutting down manufacturing plants (and paying benefits still) during a high demand time...just to increase demand further. Economically it makes no sense. It costs more to shut down than what you are going to gain in price.


I was joking!

Of course I know it’s a real thing, been trying to buy an electric piano for 3 months now and even 5 year old models are out of stock. I doubt all manufacturers of almost everything with a chip would conspire together to make an extra buck.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 19, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> I was joking!
> 
> Of course I know it’s a real thing, been trying to buy an electric piano for 3 months now and even 5 year old models are out of stock. I doubt all manufacturers of almost everything with a chip would conspire together to make an extra buck.


I completely missed it lol. Sorry.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 19, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I read an interesting article about COVID-19 and its impact on the supply chain in many industries.
> 
> Key point -- for the last forty years or so, manufacturing has followed the "just in time" philosophy of keeping minimal inventory of raw materials and components on hand and relied on quick shipments from suppliers. That's now coming back to bite manufacturers in the butt. The article gave several examples where companies cannot get simple things (one example was a tent manufacturer who couldn't get Velcro and thus their entire manufacturing line was disrupted.)
> 
> ...


I'm looking to buy a new sofa. Told there's a 16 week order time - because nobody can get the foam for the pillows(!) 

*surprised pikachu*

Oh well, the old one is almost 20 years old, so I can wait few months more.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 19, 2021)

Canon does not have to rely on third party Mfgs' for their sensors. They long ago decided it was in their best interest to make their own. Perhaps, it's time to consider manufacturing their own chips, as well, instead of being held ransom due to short supply of same. Of course, this would take quite some time and we do realize that there are other items besides chips that are difficult to acquire, as well, not to mention this would require huge start up capitol. I would love to see a documentary study done, following the total R&D, design and Mfg process involved in bringing a new camera or lens to market, as well as the inherent logistical problems in doing so. Where are you Ken Burns?? Upon reflection, we should note how much we took a normal supply chain process for granted. While we have seen a plethora of fantastic products come to market over the last few yrs., we now have to deal with the reality of limited availability, tempering our demand for wanting it right now, with a little bit (maybe a lot) of patience. I'm working hard to apply the last statement, given our current supply shortages.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 19, 2021)

Still seeing lots of empty spaces at the local and surrounding big "WMT" stores. So, not surprised. Hell, the river has been short on catfish for months.


----------



## Michael Clark (Sep 19, 2021)

JohnC said:


> While I can't speak for the camera industry in particular, the chip shortage on a wider scale is most definitely true. Chip shortage has affected a wide range of products, even appliances. I can assure you the big three auto makers aren't shutting down manufacturing plants (and paying benefits still) during a high demand time...just to increase demand further. Economically it makes no sense. It costs more to shut down than what you are going to gain in price.


I guess you missed the last line of that post?


----------



## JohnC (Sep 19, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> I guess you missed the last line of that post?


Yes I did, as I said in a recent post.


----------



## dirtyvu (Sep 19, 2021)

JDavis said:


> Ok, well if your bragging rights are products shipped, you can kiss that goodbye this year since Canon can't seem to ship anything the past 6 months lol


Your trolls are so weak. Go back to troll school and get better


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 19, 2021)

Are there any comparisons between the number of R3 and R5 preorders at this point after the release?

Do we know how the preorders for the R3 compare with its 24mp sensor vs 45 mp R5? I love the new features of the R3 but the lower resolution is a deal-breaker for me and I was wondering if others were less likely to blow $6K for a sensor half the size?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Are there any comparisons between the number of R3 and R5 preorders at this point after the release?


I’m pretty sure those numbers are never shared by distributors. Canon doesn’t share them. I’d expect substantially fewer preorders for the R3 simply because it’s >50% more expensive.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 19, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Are there any comparisons between the number of R3 and R5 preorders at this point after the release?
> 
> Do we know how the preorders for the R3 compare with its 24mp sensor vs 45 mp R5? I love the new features of the R3 but the lower resolution is a deal-breaker for me and I was wondering if others were less likely to blow $6K for a sensor half the size?


I would love to have an R3, as it looks to be a spectacular camera and the 24 MP doesn't really bother me. However, the vast majority of my photography endeavors are in pursuit of being both an Audubon Sanctuary and Benton MacKaye Trail maintainer, where SAWC's are the motivating factor for what eqpt I choose to carry. So, it's just too big to be practical for my use, most of the time. I got away from bigger bodies with grips attached years ago, after punishing my 20d, 6 and 7d's, all equipped with grips. It was and is just too difficult to protect them from abuse while doing maintenance work at the same time I try to capture and showcase my fellow maintainers' efforts to protect the trails, the forests and the wildlife habitat. Most of the time, I don't even carry my R6 or any L glass, of which I own a few, unless we are working a small area where I don't have to trudge great distances through the forests, swamps and trails, carrying both tools and camera gear. As I have mentioned before, it's just too hard to protect large, heavy and expensive gear during these events, so I opt for my M50 for most of this activity, small, easy to carry and very capable. Still, at some point in time, I know I will be acquiring an R3, just to play around with. I doubt we will ever see any actual sales numbers for specific Canon bodies or lenses, rather just the customary manufacturer hyperbole about sales have exceeded our expectations and we very much appreciate your interest in our products, as we are working hard to make them available to you, blah, blah, blah......if you see them backordered they are probably selling well. If everyone has stock on hand, then they probably made more product than there was demand for. It is interesting to note that only recently have R5/6s been available on demand from most vendors, the supply finally catching up with same.


----------



## AustrianGeek (Sep 19, 2021)

Well - Not shocking at all. They mentioned something about end of November regarding availability anyways (and that´s in the "BEST CASE" scenario). Even if you pre-ordered already, the chances / risks are high, that you´re getting it shipped in early 2022 (if you even get it through January). Quite weird times actually. But I guess it would have been even weirder, if they release the R3 a few weeks earlier (as planned first) and then you get it shipped in early 2022 ^^


----------



## Michael T (Sep 19, 2021)

I ordered from B&H the following RF lens in June: 14-35 f4.0, 24-70 f2.8, 85 f1.2, 70-200 f2.8 and a 100-500. All but the 100-500 have arrived in July and August. I was lucky to get my R3 order in to B&H in the first couple minutes. I thought about ordering from Canon, but some of the comments about their opaque shipping communication scared me off. I figured B&H would get a good number in the first shipment.


----------



## Chig (Sep 19, 2021)

Talk about First World Problems  I really like the cool new camera gear coming out but it's not really important

Meanwhile in Africa : virtually no vaccines and covid running out of control


----------



## unfocused (Sep 19, 2021)

Chig said:


> Talk about First World Problems  I really like the cool new camera gear coming out but it's not really important
> 
> Meanwhile in Africa : virtually no vaccines and covid running out of control


This forum has always been about first world problems and it always will be. It's a diversion and an escape. Nothing wrong with that, so long as no one takes it seriously.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 19, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Canon does not have to rely on third party Mfgs' for their sensors. They long ago decided it was in their best interest to make their own. Perhaps, it's time to consider manufacturing their own chips, as well, instead of being held ransom due to short supply of same.


By far the most manufacturers of chips have decided that being a "fab owning company" is not in their best interest.

If you are a fab owning company, you need to continuously invest vast sums of money to keep pace with the industry. Even the once imperial Intel has fallen behind TSMC in the technology race, and Intel doesn't look set to get even on par with TSMC in the foreseeable future.

We should also remember that this is an industry-wide problem, and cycles of over- and under-demand are historically well known. A rule of thumb is a 7 year cycle.

The cycles area caused by the several factors, including the massive costs of the fabs, the delays from deciding on an investment for more capacity or a new technology node until the fab is ready for production, and that the time from putting in a boat of wafers to getting completed wafers out is at least 3 months(!) There are most than 100 manufacturering steps involved in a modern chip.
And we haven't even started considering the test, dicing, packaging and re-test time.


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 19, 2021)

OneSnark said:


> But frankly - The "R" series is leaving me cold.
> It's one thing to make my entire EF glass collection obsolete. . . .


Can you elaborate on why your EF glass is obsolete? My EF lenses are working just fine.


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 19, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I read an interesting article about COVID-19 and its impact on the supply chain in many industries.
> 
> Key point -- for the last forty years or so, manufacturing has followed the "just in time" philosophy of keeping minimal inventory of raw materials and components on hand and relied on quick shipments from suppliers. That's now coming back to bite manufacturers in the butt. The article gave several examples where companies cannot get simple things (one example was a tent manufacturer who couldn't get Velcro and thus their entire manufacturing line was disrupted.)
> 
> ...


There is human nature and as @kaihp correctly points out, there are boom/bust cycles in supply chain. In the .com boom/bust cycle of the late 90's, it was exactly the same except now we expect next day delivery.

The human nature is to stockpile when you can't get enough. This is ludicrous when you think about it as it causes problems for everyone else. The real issue was the forecasting when covid hit. Everyone thought that demand would fall through the floor and cut their forecasts and suppliers scaled back manufacturing appropriately. People lost jobs etc.

When the consumer demand actually increased there was the triple whammy of trying to restart manufacturing with less staff, [hysical capacity issues across the board and scarcity forecasting with unrealistic orders for the medium term.

Just-in-time works and has resulted in cost reductions that we have all enjoyed. From Toyota's kiretsu local supplier models, we now have global just-in-time with freight leadtimes needing some local inventory in warehouses. They should be actually using JIT to align forecast/allocations would be accurate rather than silly scarcity ordering.

The chip shortage is more to do with profitability. Supply chain works on putting relationship effort into the strategic components that are expensive and strategic. When there are multiple manufacturers of cheap products then they are commoditised and treated as such. These missing chips are made with older technology and there are less fabs now compared to ones for high end chips. Moving designs for these older (wider line width) to new fabs with smaller lithography isn't trivial and the new fabs are running to capacity as well. 

The chip manufacturers are making good money at the moment but there has been and will be again times where there is too much supply. With both the EU and the US bringing on huge fab capacity with dedicated demand in a few years for sovereign/national security reasons, then TMSC etc will potentially have financial problems.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Sep 20, 2021)

So, what chips does an eyecup use?


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 20, 2021)

JohnC said:


> I completely missed it lol. Sorry.


No worries, happens to the best of us  

Your reply was spot on anyway. Sadly, the kind of individual that would believe such a conspiracy would probably call you a shill paid by the industry and encourage you to do your "own research" (ie, watch YouTube and do some googling )


----------



## SereneSpeed (Sep 20, 2021)

Rzrsharp said:


> So, what chips does an eyecup use?


Why would canon manufacture 100,000 R3 eyecups when they only have manufacturing capacity for 10,000 R3's?

If everyone get's their R3's and not their eyecups, sure, you have a point. But, we're not there yet. It's more likely that Canon doesn't expect every single camera shop to stock an eyecup for a camera that's not going to be sitting on shelves anytime in the next year...


----------



## Talys (Sep 20, 2021)

kaihp said:


> I'm looking to buy a new sofa. Told there's a 16 week order time - because nobody can get the foam for the pillows(!)
> 
> *surprised pikachu*
> 
> Oh well, the old one is almost 20 years old, so I can wait few months more.


I ordered a new sectional last year around September, and delivery didn't happen til March... Six months!! 

Foam was cited as a major issue for me, too.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2021)

Talys said:


> I ordered a new sectional last year around September, and delivery didn't happen til March... Six months!!
> 
> Foam was cited as a major issue for me, too.


Took my daughter nearly 3 months to get a refrigerator. Every time she'd order, it would get cancelled.

I have had problems getting things as simple as sinkers and hooks for my other hobby. Certain rods and reels are hard to get right now too.


----------



## Talys (Sep 20, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Took my daughter nearly 3 months to get a refrigerator. Every time she'd order, it would get cancelled.
> 
> I have had problems getting things as simple as sinkers and hooks for my other hobby. Certain rods and reels are hard to get right now too.


Yikes. I totally get things like cameras and computer parts and even appliances because of logistics issues and containers being so scarce. I just never thought foam would be a major stumbling block, lol.


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 20, 2021)

Talys said:


> I ordered a new sectional last year around September, and delivery didn't happen til March... Six months!!
> 
> Foam was cited as a major issue for me, too.


Same with some garden furniture

Not a foam problem though, It was actually stuck on the Suez Canal when that dodgy parking manoeuvre didn't go to plan. . .


----------



## kaihp (Sep 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> With both the EU and the US bringing on huge fab capacity with dedicated demand in a few years for sovereign/national security reasons, then TMSC etc will potentially have financial problems.



David, agree with all your other points, but considering that EU and US governments are _governments_, not _businesses_, so I wouldn't be too concerned if I was TSMC. The governments can offer tax breaks and other incentives, but building and running single-digit nanometer fabs? I'll leave them a snowball's chance in hell for commercial success.

EU and US could consider making the same protectionist moves like in Brazil, where they demand that a certain amount of a product have to be produced in Brazil (or prove why you can't do that), otherwise the product is hit by a import fee. But it would make us all poorer from the fact.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2021)

Talys said:


> Yikes. I totally get things like cameras and computer parts and even appliances because of logistics issues and containers being so scarce. I just never thought foam would be a major stumbling block, lol.


I know a property developer, they hav a 6 month lead time for sliding glass patio doors. You can buy a building lot from him and they will build you an entire house to your specs in 2-3 months, but if you want sliding patio doors it will be 6 months.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2021)

kaihp said:


> David, agree with all your other points, but considering that EU and US governments are _governments_, not _businesses_, so I wouldn't be too concerned if I was TSMC. The governments can offer tax breaks and other incentives, but building and running single-digit nanometer fabs? I'll leave them a snowball's chance in hell for commercial success.
> 
> EU and US could consider making the same protectionist moves like in Brazil, where they demand that a certain amount of a product have to be produced in Brazil (or prove why you can't do that), otherwise the product is hit by a import fee. But it would make us all poorer from the fact.


But a Gov backed and subsidized manufacturer doesn't need to be a commercial success, they can disrupt the market by just suppling at cost or close to it if the R&D costs are paid for by the taxpayers.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But a Gov backed and subsidized manufacturer doesn't need to be a commercial success, they can disrupt the market by just suppling at cost or close to it if the R&D costs are paid for by the taxpayers.


3 words: postal service and Amtrak. Both have operated without commercial success for decades.


----------



## AJ (Sep 20, 2021)

I get the feeling that Black Friday this year will be


----------



## kaihp (Sep 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But a Gov backed and subsidized manufacturer doesn't need to be a commercial success, they can disrupt the market by just suppling at cost or close to it if the R&D costs are paid for by the taxpayers.


Well it surely depends on whether anyone wants to buy their products. If the product the Gov backed fab delivers is so inferior that the buyers cannot compete in the market, having said fab is moot.


----------



## perplex1 (Sep 20, 2021)

Michael T said:


> I ordered from B&H the following RF lens in June: 14-35 f4.0, 24-70 f2.8, 85 f1.2, 70-200 f2.8 and a 100-500. All but the 100-500 have arrived in July and August. I was lucky to get my R3 order in to B&H in the first couple minutes. I thought about ordering from Canon, but some of the comments about their opaque shipping communication scared me off. I figured B&H would get a good number in the first shipment.


thats the thing about B&H. I don't know what it is with them, but perhaps they are more interested in B2B business or have dedicated partners they fulfill first. I recall ordering items on day 1 first second arability and I've been burned time and time again. I've learned to target smaller box stores to get it faster (and sometimes cheaper due to no tax).


----------



## perplex1 (Sep 20, 2021)

JDavis said:


> The key word there is "shipped". The same way Samsung likes to claim they sell more phones than Apple which is not true because they quote "shipped" when in reality, a lot of it is just sitting on store shelves.


So you think the stores are in cahoots and just jam packing their shelves and backroom's with cameras to inflate sales? The cameras have to go somewhere man!


----------



## perplex1 (Sep 20, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I read an interesting article about COVID-19 and its impact on the supply chain in many industries.
> 
> Key point -- for the last forty years or so, manufacturing has followed the "just in time" philosophy of keeping minimal inventory of raw materials and components on hand and relied on quick shipments from suppliers. That's now coming back to bite manufacturers in the butt. The article gave several examples where companies cannot get simple things (one example was a tent manufacturer who couldn't get Velcro and thus their entire manufacturing line was disrupted.)
> 
> ...


do you have a link to this article? would love to read it


----------



## MORphoto.net (Sep 20, 2021)

canonmike said:


> As to your first statement, yep, patience is in order right now. As to your second statement, definitely true for many of us. And your final statement, concur and would add that while the R3 gets tweaked, we'll be getting that much closer to the R1, hopefully......in the interim, we can read some of the hands on R3 reviews, like Jeff Cable's Olympic experience with same. Here's the link to his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True true... Thanks for the link!


----------



## unfocused (Sep 20, 2021)

perplex1 said:


> do you have a link to this article? would love to read it


I can't see to find it right now. It was either Reuters or Al Jazeera. If I find it again, I'll update this.


----------



## jeanluc (Sep 20, 2021)

perplex1 said:


> do you have a link to this article? would love to read it


I read a good one recently as well. A lot of companies have embraced Lean and “just in time” supply chain management in the last couple of decades. A lot of this stems from Toyota’s success. Apparently after the tsunamis in Japan, TMC re evaluated some of that to avoid supply chain disruption. As a consequence of this , they are in a better position than other car manufacturers. This of course has nothing to do with Canon, but it is interesting anyway


----------



## dirtyvu (Sep 20, 2021)

Michael T said:


> I ordered from B&H the following RF lens in June: 14-35 f4.0, 24-70 f2.8, 85 f1.2, 70-200 f2.8 and a 100-500. All but the 100-500 have arrived in July and August. I was lucky to get my R3 order in to B&H in the first couple minutes. I thought about ordering from Canon, but some of the comments about their opaque shipping communication scared me off. I figured B&H would get a good number in the first shipment.



Yeah, I don't trust the Canon store for ordering anymore. It'll say in stock. and then you can't get it. I remember one time, it said in stock. I ordered all the way through and it then said there was no timeframe for when I would get it. Another time, almost same thing. I went all the way through checkout but this time I didn't submit when it switched availability at the last moment. 

I have the 16 mm 2.8 preordered through Adorama.


----------



## dirtyvu (Sep 20, 2021)

Talys said:


> Yikes. I totally get things like cameras and computer parts and even appliances because of logistics issues and containers being so scarce. I just never thought foam would be a major stumbling block, lol.


Microsoft had a problem with making Xboxes because Ethernet ports are scarce...

the whole supply chain is messed up from raw materials all the way up to final delivery. you have dozens of ships sitting off the coast of California waiting to dock and unload. And because they're just sitting there, they're not sailing back to Asia to pick up more things. people think so simplistically when they say US government policies are the reason for inflation when so many things are outside the control of the US.


----------



## mpmark (Sep 20, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Que the Northrup breaking news music


Man I don’t know how anyone can watch that channel. Runs any BS to make money on YouTube


----------



## dirtyvu (Sep 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The human nature is to stockpile when you can't get enough. This is ludicrous when you think about it as it causes problems for everyone else. The real issue was the forecasting when covid hit. Everyone thought that demand would fall through the floor and cut their forecasts and suppliers scaled back manufacturing appropriately. People lost jobs etc.
> 
> When the consumer demand actually increased there was the triple whammy of trying to restart manufacturing with less staff, [hysical capacity issues across the board and scarcity forecasting with unrealistic orders for the medium term.
> 
> ...


It wasn't about restarting manufacturing with regards to chip manufacturers. Places like TSMC can't afford to have idle capacity because of the razor thin margins. So when companies like Ford cut back orders, TSMC found other people to fill the capacity. So when Ford realized their mistake when sales skyrocketed, it was too late and Ford had to get in queue for production. 

There is plenty of demand for chip manufacturing on older processes. Hence almost all the chip manufacturers are doing well. You don't migrate to a higher process unless you need the performance.

You can't just bring on new factories. You need to have the resources and technologies to compete and bring new processes and technologies. Right now, TSMC is king because they put in the research and time to have the best processes. Intel has the money and resources to catch up but they are clearly in a catch-up position. And Taiwan is a major ally for the US and a key asset. Also, they're a thorn in China's side which also interests the US. If China decided to invade Taiwan, I say the US should evacuate and allow those refugees to come to the US. Their expertise would help a lot and keep them out of Chinese hands. Just like how the Germans, Austrians, etc. escaped Nazi Germany and built up the nuclear program in the US.


----------



## melgross (Sep 20, 2021)

This isn’t really all that shocking. There was no question that these would be popular. Even Apple, which is supposed to have the best supply chain and product forecasting has problems meeting demand.


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 20, 2021)

kaihp said:


> David, agree with all your other points, but considering that EU and US governments are _governments_, not _businesses_, so I wouldn't be too concerned if I was TSMC. The governments can offer tax breaks and other incentives, but building and running single-digit nanometer fabs? I'll leave them a snowball's chance in hell for commercial success.
> 
> EU and US could consider making the same protectionist moves like in Brazil, where they demand that a certain amount of a product have to be produced in Brazil (or prove why you can't do that), otherwise the product is hit by a import fee. But it would make us all poorer from the fact.


Intel has already announced new $20B fab plant/investment in the US in response to the US government's Chips Act and executive order. Not to mention the DoD's RAMP-C project and will guarantee a level of demand. The USICA has provided $52b of funding for instance.

The EU are a little behind the US in their initiative to produce 20% of the worlds (by value) semiconductors. Intel is looking for substantial EU subsidies as part of their investment but have stated a ‘big, honkin’ fab’ for Europe beginning next year.

TMSC will probably stay ahead of Intel from a technology perspective etc but with substantial volume being added in both the EU and the US with probably artificially higher prices being paid by the government buyers will pump up Intel's profits. Of course, the added volume may just meet the total demand and balance will be there but forecasting is perilous.

The China-Taiwan situation is a flash point for global semiconductor supply so it becomes a national security for other countries.


----------



## slclick (Sep 21, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 3 words: postal service and Amtrak. Both have operated without commercial success for decades.


that was four, there goes your cred


----------



## Cariboucoach (Sep 21, 2021)

OneSnark said:


> I am a HUGE canon fanboy of 25+ years. ...
> 
> This pandemic is saving me money left and right. . . I was due for a new car in late 2020. . . put it off to 2021. . . .now I am pretty sure I won't touch 2022's either. This is saving me all kinds of money. . . . which I will use to buy a loaf of bread. . . or maybe a 2x4.


----------



## Cariboucoach (Sep 21, 2021)

The way prices are falling, you will actually be able to afford a 7/16 sheet of OSB!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2021)

slclick said:


> that was four, there goes your cred


Oh my god! I did that. Shame.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2021)

Cariboucoach said:


> The way prices are falling, you will actually be able to afford a 7/16 sheet of OSB!


I was hoping to get one to cover my hole in the Ozarks before winter.


----------



## slclick (Sep 21, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I was hoping to get one to cover my hole in the Ozarks before winter.


If I said 'cover your hole' and it didn't pertain to lens and body caps I'd get banned for sure.


----------



## degos (Sep 21, 2021)

JohnC said:


> While I can't speak for the camera industry in particular, the chip shortage on a wider scale is most definitely true. Chip shortage has affected a wide range of products, even appliances.



There's not so much a 'shortage' as a displacement of supply. For example, car manufacturers massively reduced their production requirements for 2020 onwards so the chip fabs switched to other contracts for other industries.

Bosch has brought its own fab online for internal use, there's no shortage of raw materials.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 21, 2021)

degos said:


> There's not so much a 'shortage' as a displacement of supply. For example, car manufacturers massively reduced their production requirements for 2020 onwards so the chip fabs switched to other contracts for other industries.
> 
> Bosch has brought its own fab online for internal use, there's no shortage of raw materials.


Sure, there are plenty of raw materials for making chips: around 30% of the surface of the earth is Silicon, but that's not manufactured, tested, and packaged chips. Bosch might have supply enough for their (and their customers) use, but they aren't the industry.

One customer I work with atm has been told there was a 9-12 month leadtime on some of the chips (e.g. MCU) they are using as well as on the LiIon battery. This is not for automotive.


----------



## allanP (Sep 21, 2021)

Somehow that's not funny anymore. What will be unavailable next?
Nobody needs presentations of things that don't exist.
When I look in the store it's all Sony. Canon - is that a gag?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2021)

allanP said:


> When I look in the store it's all Sony. Canon - is that a gag?


I walked through my local Best Buy a couple of days ago, there was plenty of Canon stock. R/RP/R6/R5, 90D, a couple of Rebel DSLRs and a couple of M-series bodies. Several RF lenses: 24-105/4L, 24-105 non-L, 50/1.8, 70-200/4L, along with some EF lenses (I noticed the 70-200/2.8 III, but there were others). There was plenty of Sony stock too, but personally I don't put much stock in Sony stock.


----------



## EricN (Sep 22, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I walked through my local Best Buy a couple of days ago, there was plenty of Canon stock. R/RP/R6/R5, 90D, a couple of Rebel DSLRs and a couple of M-series bodies. Several RF lenses: 24-105/4L, 24-105 non-L, 50/1.8, 70-200/4L, along with some EF lenses (I noticed the 70-200/2.8 III, but there were others). There was plenty of Sony stock too, but personally I don't put much stock in Sony stock.


The Best Buy nearest me only had a rebel and an 80D (about a month ago). There's one across the river like yours...


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 23, 2021)

A little depressing and shocking to see Amazon tonight has the 100-500mm L series in stock for $600 over MSRP. I can't remember seeing this before. NOT a third party merchant, but "sold by Amazon."

I'm lucky I got mine back at the beginning of the year. (I only saw the price because I was buying a card-reader and Amazon's algorithm just wanted to show me a lens I already bought from them over seven months ago.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> A little depressing and shocking to see Amazon tonight has the 100-500mm L series in stock for $600 over MSRP. I can't remember seeing this before. NOT a third party merchant, but "sold by Amazon."
> 
> I'm lucky I got mine back at the beginning of the year. (I only saw the price because I was buying a card-reader and Amazon's algorithm just wanted to show me a lens I already bought from them over seven months ago.)


I’m betting that’s an error, as it violates Canon’s policy for authorized dealers. If not, that is some bull-sh!t.

I ordered mine from Amazon on 15-Aug, for the normal price (and before that normal price went up by $100 on 01-Sep).


----------



## becceric (Sep 23, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> The chip shortage is not true and they’re simply creating a false demand bubble to justify increasing the prices
> 
> /justajokepleasedonttakemeseriously


The chip shortage explains why my bag of Ruffles seems so empty...


----------



## Rofocale (Sep 23, 2021)

Canon Tokyo are telling me another 2-3 months on an RF 100m Macro I ordered back in July. Hopefully they’ll have solved the focus shift issue by then.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Sep 26, 2021)

Not expecting supply issues to get much better this year. Was at the Photography show last week and day 1 and the RF 70-200 f/2.8 there was only 1 at the show with no discounts. Apparently the retailers are struggling to get them.


----------



## allanP (Sep 27, 2021)

We have a different market here (Germany).
In the local trade there are now some R5 and R6 in stock, but the RF optics are rare. 
Also online. The German Canon dealer No. 1 (as he calls himself) offers currently only primes in STM segment 35.50, 85 and both telephoto lenses 600 / 800mm f11.
No primes L in stock.
And zoom? There is only the 24-105 STM. That's all.
Everywhere only:
-next incoming goods uncertain
-goods ordered, delivery date unknown
-goods receipt expected at the beginning of September (I thought it's end of September now...)


----------



## blackcat (Oct 2, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'm more surprised that there have been that many orders for the RF600 f/4 - or did they just not make many in the first case??


I ordered one of these in April - paid a fortune for it and still don't have the item in my hands. All I get from Canon is the BS that they had too many orders for it. Any further info from Canon & the retailer I have purchased from is just silence, no ETA nothing! Not happy about this. Instead of putting putting out new products, Canon should focus on supplying their current inventory to the market.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2021)

Briefly reviving this thread to share this link from Reuters:









'Containergeddon': Supply crisis drives Walmart and rivals to hire their own ships


The Flying Buttress once glided across the oceans carrying vital commodities like grain to all corners of the world.




www.reuters.com





A reminder that there is more to the shortage than just components. You have to get the products to the consumer as well.


----------



## dcm (Oct 13, 2021)

Got lucky. Looks like my preorder for the RF 100-400 will arrive this week - got a notice from Canon on its pending shipment. I probably ordered in the first 24 hours.


----------



## shadow (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi Everyone, I joined after lurking for months. Sorry in advance if dredging this up from 2021. This old thread is similar subject about R3 supply issues. This is my 1st post, and only here since I cannot find the September 17 2022, Canon Supply issue thread. 

Evidently the Sept 17 thread it was a deleted thread with 100 comments? 

Anyone interested in buying an R3 from stock?, I know of a supplier but outside the USA. Thanks.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2022)

shadow said:


> Hi Everyone, I joined after lurking for months. Sorry in advance if dredging this up from 2021. This old thread is similar subject about R3 supply issues. This is my 1st post, and only here since I cannot find the September 17 2022, Canon Supply issue thread.
> 
> Evidently the Sept 17 thread it was a deleted thread with 100 comments?
> 
> Anyone interested in buying an R3 from stock?, I know of a supplier but outside the USA. Thanks.


You joined and made your first post a sales pitch?


----------



## shadow (Sep 22, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> You joined and made your first post a sales pitch?


Thanks for the negative comment, I was attempting to help. No, just a friendly hobbyist. I have nothing to sell, especially no R3 or camera shop or would I ever dump $6k to buy one, I was just trying to be helpful to someone here who wanted to find one and sorry your comment is what it is, in fact I posted another question about macro. 

I just noticed this constant stream of complainers for a few months lurking and griping about about Canon's business plans, Canon has no stock, the M mount is dead, no 3rd party R's..... and instead of adding to that negativity, wanted to leave a helpful free tip to someone dying to find an R3 camera, so just happened to know a shop that saw they were in stock and purposely didn't post their link publicaly as I am not a shill.

So it would be nice to know why that thread was deleted, I guess 100+ complaints?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 22, 2022)

shadow said:


> Thanks for the negative comment, I was attempting to help. No, just a friendly hobbyist. I have nothing to sell, especially no R3 or camera shop or would I ever dump $6k to buy one, I was just trying to be helpful to someone here who wanted to find one and sorry your comment is what it is, in fact I posted another question about macro.
> 
> I just noticed this constant stream of complainers for a few months lurking and griping about about Canon's business plans, Canon has no stock, the M mount is dead, no 3rd party R's..... and instead of adding to that negativity, wanted to leave a helpful free tip to someone dying to find an R3 camera, so just happened to know a shop that saw they were in stock and purposely didn't post their link publicaly as I am not a shill.
> 
> So it would be nice to know why that thread was deleted, I guess 100+ complaints?


It's not a negative comment. Nobody here knows you and this is the internet. Phishing takes many forms. There's a buy and sell area for paying members. So excuse the healthy suspicion, new guy.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2022)

shadow said:


> Hi Everyone, I joined after lurking for months. Sorry in advance if dredging this up from 2021. This old thread is similar subject about R3 supply issues. This is my 1st post, and only here since I cannot find the September 17 2022, Canon Supply issue thread.
> 
> Evidently the Sept 17 thread it was a deleted thread with 100 comments?
> 
> Anyone interested in buying an R3 from stock?, I know of a supplier but outside the USA. Thanks.


It wasn’t deleted. Just use the search function and you will find it. Threads here don’t get deleted.





In a shocking development, Canon adds the EOS R3, RF 16mm f/2.8 & RF 100-400mm f/5.6-8 IS USM to its list of products with a supply issue


Canon has added all of the gear announced this week to its list of products that will likely suffer supply issues to meet demand. From Canon We have received more orders than expected for each of the following products, and it will take some time before delivery. We thank you for your...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## kaihp (Sep 22, 2022)

shadow said:


> Hi Everyone, I joined after lurking for months. Sorry in advance if dredging this up from 2021. This old thread is similar subject about R3 supply issues. This is my 1st post, and only here since I cannot find the September 17 2022, Canon Supply issue thread.
> 
> Evidently the Sept 17 thread it was a deleted thread with 100 comments?
> 
> Anyone interested in buying an R3 from stock?, I know of a supplier but outside the USA. Thanks.


R3 is in general stock and supply here in Europe now.


----------



## shadow (Oct 1, 2022)

kaihp said:


> R3 is in general stock and supply here in Europe now.


I see Canon online USA had it in stock too.


----------

